# Let's See Your Amphibian's



## Dazzer (Dec 7, 2011)

Following on from Martinzx's thread, getting some activity on the Russian watch forum.

The more I research the more I find that people love these quite cheap, well built Russian watches. I'm hoping to add one to my collection soon, as soon as I recover from the Christmas outlay.

I have performed a search and could not find a previous 'show me your amphibian' thread, apologies if there was one.

So please, let's see you Amphibians.

Please feel free to add you modded ones too. I quite considering buying two. One kept standard and the other modded with a Seiko Pepsi bevel.

So thanks in advance, now let's 'ave a look at 'em.

Daz.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Seriously though, this one is likely from the late 70's or maybe the early 80's.










Here's one from the 80's.










Another one from the 80's, with a less common case.










Later,

William


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

William_Wilson said:


> Another one from the 80's, with a less common case.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice one William, I have this exact same model. Great minds think alike.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Just to mix it up a Komandirskie Amphibia


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

I posted this in the other thread but as you specifically asked for Amphibia here is mine. According to the paperwork it was made/issued on 12/10/11.


----------



## Watch Komrade Arthur (Sep 16, 2011)




----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Got to be a 67...










And...










And...










And...










Or...










...and I still find myself looking at 'new' Amphibias...


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Great post & some great watches........

Amphibia Tonneau


----------



## Dazzer (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks for all the posts guys, some really great watches. :drool:

Looking on Zenitar's eBay shop I'm having trouble choosing between the Black Scuba and the Blue Scuba.

I love the jet black face of the black scuba but I'm not so keen on the typeface of the numbers. While I love the fact the blue scuba has no numbers, I just wish it had a jet black face.

I'm such a fussy git.

I'm surprised I haven't seen any modded Amphibians. I would have thought this was an ideal watch being so inexpensive.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2012)

Blue faces look the part on the amphibs as do the green (May be getting a green myself in the near future) Not seen a black one in the flesh.


----------



## HappyLad (Oct 28, 2009)

My Amphibia :thumbsup:


----------



## Watch Komrade Arthur (Sep 16, 2011)




----------



## Dazzer (Dec 7, 2011)

Robert member BSA has just posted a photo of the Blue Scuba on another thread..



bsa said:


> And the 710 wears this on most days
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your right, it does look really good in the blue. So I think I'm gonna go for it.

Mark I hope you don't mind me posting your image in this thread, but it's such a great watch, I thought it needed to be shown off in the Amphibian thread. Your photo really shows off the blue face.

Daz.


----------



## Dazzer (Dec 7, 2011)

Ordered today from Zenitar, I decided to buy one on black rubber instead of a bracelet. :thumbup:


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

Only one I've got working at this time.










Kev


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Kev, was that their first version? The crytalless version. :wink2:

Later,

William


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Draygo said:


> Got to be a 67...


Oh yeah!!


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

William_Wilson said:


> Kev, was that their first version? The crytalless version. :wink2:
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


Crystal is in check the scratches and reflection between 12-1


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

An antimagnetic... it's the more feline











Amphibian antimagnetic ghiera nera con Ivan di AVaurien, su Flickr

a classical scuba dude, in light blue



Amphibian frogman di AVaurien, su Flickr

a MORE classical scuba dude :lookaround:



Amphibian frogman antimagnetic di AVaurien, su Flickr

Orange ministry



Vostok Amphibian di AVaurien, su Flickr

and orange round case :yes2:



Amphibia arancio di AVaurien, su Flickr

The 4th modern one is another ministry, with a wonderful colour :cool2:



Amphibia ministry di AVaurien, su Flickr


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

The first I bought was this one :yu:



Vostok 007 di AVaurien, su Flickr

Then my sail amphibia :clap:



Amphibia a vela di AVaurien, su Flickr

... and an Amphibia Neptune! :wub:



Nettuno Vostok Amphibian Neptune di AVaurien, su Flickr

Last a special one. It's not Vostok, it's Poljot Amphibia :yes:



Poljot Amphibia automatico di AVaurien, su Flickr

Oh, I was forgetting the white radio Room... it's an Amphibia too!



White Radio Room di AVaurien, su Flickr


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Renato,

1967.s you could not decide so you got both,,,,, Swweeet









Anna

lovely collection, especially the Anti-magnetic, Neptune, Poljot & the Radio Room









Martin


----------



## bsa (Dec 23, 2010)

Oh Anna they are all sweet! :notworthy:










Mark


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Vaurien said:


> White Radio Room di AVaurien, su Flickr


I didn't know you had one of those!! That is the Grail of all Amphibias!! :notworthy: :notworthy:



martinzx said:


> Renato,
> 
> 1967.s you could not decide so you got both,,,,, Swweeet


Not exactly Martin, it was very clear cut for me! I liked the blue dialed one so much (it's still my favorite) that I just had to had the other version while they still existed! That and the fact that I thought that all these 1967s were long gone so I felt I couldn't postpone getting the other!! Absolute keepers on my book!


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

The Amphibia watches are one of the higher successes of soviet industry :thumbup:

I like all of them!

Thank you my friends! :air_kiss:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

KevG said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> > Kev, was that their first version? The crytalless version. :wink2:
> ...


The corrosion on the hands and centre dial made me wonder if it had been a "crystalless" version. 

Later,

William


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Cheers


----------



## Dazzer (Dec 7, 2011)

Some beautiful watches posted, thank you everyone.

My Blue Scuba is incoming and I think I have already decided what my next Amphibian will be. 

Daz.


----------



## Newbear (Jul 26, 2011)

Such an interesting watch and so fascinating to look at. I wear my blue scuba dude for days on end. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## nick555 (Jan 19, 2012)

One of the few:


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

oh, I almost forgot this.... drunken bus journey trophy watch.... excuse the poor pic


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

MerlinShepherd said:


> oh, I almost forgot this.... drunken bus journey trophy watch.... excuse the poor pic


Nice! I like that kind of dial :yes: :thumbup:


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

my blue one










bowie


----------



## nick555 (Jan 19, 2012)

That's Komandir but...


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

nick555 said:


> That's Komandir but...


But? :russian:


----------



## Dazzer (Dec 7, 2011)

bowie said:


> my blue one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You blue Scuba seems to have different hands to the others I have seen, (including mine).

Just noticed the bezel is different too, yours has a nice triangle indicating the top position.

Daz.


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

Dazzer said:


> bowie said:
> 
> 
> > my blue one
> ...


yes this is earlier one also has dolphin on the back engraved.

bowie


----------

